# Angel fry feeding



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been doing some research on this and every place is saying contradicting things about what to feed them, how to feed them, how many times a day to feed them, the consequences of feeding too much, etc. Recently I've had bad luck and currently have one lone angel fry. I've named him already and everything!! His name is littlebit in case you were curious. Right now he doesn't look like he's doing so well. I've been feeding him brine shrimp but I read somewhere that if you give them too much brine shrimp they'll get swim bladder. Is that true? I just went out and got some frozen somethingorother that I forget the name of at the recommendation of someone knowledgeable and my LFS and I'm hoping that my little guy will pull through. Any tips?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm having good luck with microworms as the main food supplemented with powder and frozen


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have used newly hatched brine shrimp, and micro worms. Feed small amounts frequently. They should have alittle something in their tummy at all times, but never too much at one time. Water quality is very important. Bacteria and fungus can quickly kill fry. At about 3 wks, they can handle some finely ground up flakes, or a micro food. loha sells some great stuff. I have never heard of brine shrimp causing swim bladder in angels, but feeding brine shrimp exclusively to adult angels could cause constipation and bloat. Of course, it is never a good idea to feed adult fish one thing exclusively. With fry, it is a bit different.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fry need a good diet also except that they need more fats and protein...i have raised angel fry without ever using any kind of live food..there are a number of live foods that i think are excellent for fry..certainly microworms are great ; as well as bine shrimp and some of the other worms that are tiny...but there are some prepared foods that work quite well also..
as far as i am concerned i prefer to keep fry at 82 degrees F.....feed them 4-5 times a day...50% water change 3 times a week for the first few weeks...keep them in a smaller tank at first (5 gal)..at 2 or so weeks move to a 29 gal...then at about 5 weeks move them to a 75..same temp..same feeding schedule with slightly larger high fat , high protein foods..the larger and more often water changes are done , the faster the fish will grow..


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a follow up question. 

once you have fry how do you do water changes with out sucking up the fry?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very carefully......lol
i use a smaller siphon hose..i hold it at the end so i can put my finger over it if a fish gets too close...


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

ever tried attaching a sponge filter to the end of a siphon?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually i have never bothered to use a piece of sponge..i just went ahead and siphoned with the hose..you can do it of course , but you might not be able to get all of the waste out...


----------

